# Your approaches to golf



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Just would like to start a discussion on your approaches to golf in different situations like:

1. in golf tournament (do you act like Tiger Woods with that determined look or just take the laid back perspective of Fred Couples?)

2. recreational play

3. play with buddies


And what about recreational play? Are you lax in this situation? What about with your buddies, do you just mess around with them? Or do you really try to concentrate hard and try to beat your buddies and get your best personal score? Or are you serious in all these situations?


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

In all of these situations I play pretty much the same. I really don't change how I play, its how I act. When I am with buddies we are just having fun, although I am serious and am concentrating. Do I try my hardest to beat them, no, I am just playing how I usually would.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

When in tourneys, I try to make friends with the rich guys so then when I see them again, they might get me on to the local Country Club, or they might have some promotions that they they can give to me.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If its a competition, match play or stroke play, I concentrate as best I can. Keep focused on my next shot and only my next shot. Play each shot to the best of my ability - and trying my best to stay level headed after a bad shot.

Its a game you play against yourself - people dont beat you at golf most of the time, you lose to them - there is a difference.

During games with friends, I will try out new shots, now worry too much about my score - just try new things.


----------

